# Moving to Basin on Usedom



## beachwoman (Jul 22, 2010)

Hallo,
Is there anyone who lives near to Bansin on the island of Usedom?
Some time between now and the end of April I will be moving into my grandfather's old house in Bansin.

My problem is that my father who was a refugee to England in 1939 did not teach me German. So I am going to be jumping into the deep end unless I can find some people who can tell me some of the things that I need to know.
Although I am retired my income is low but I bought my grandfather's house from my family so at least I have a place to live.

Any advise would be welcome.

Regards,
Beachwoman


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

One of the key things to know is that you should go to the local Rathaus (town hall) and register yourself within the first week or so that you are there. So many things in Germany depend on your having properly registered your residence. 

You might also keep an eye out for signs or other information about the local Volkshochschule - basically adult education classes usually run through the town or other local government. They may very well have reasonably priced classes for learning German for foreigners.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

As Bev said learning the language is most important. People in the area are often not able or willing to speak english.
Bansin is a touristic hotspot, one of the former "Kaiserbäder" of Baltic coast, with beautyful architecture of the era.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bansin

If your new home is big enough you might be able to earn some money by letting rooms for vacation.
A little support to your pension...
Guess the local admin will give you advice and support.


----------

